# First DTG Print job: Can anyone tell me what they charge for ex. 100 white ts...



## Angela (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie to the forum as well as new to the DTG printing. After a few months of research and surfing the threads on this site, we bought a T-Jet Blazer.

Thanks to even more great info on this site I have also set up wholesale accounts with Alpha Shirts, S & S Apparel and American Apparel. 
We are ready to go! (well, sort of... )

We are located in Bermuda... you know, that tiny spec in the middle of the Atlantic? Shipping costs and duty are killers for good customer pricing. I need to get a feel for what you are charging your customers for shirts. There is only one other company doing DTG and she has a Kiosk. I don't want to be sneaky and get her pricing.

This first job is logo left chest, full logo on the back- 4 color design

I hope some of you can help... thanks for your time!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If you google contract dtg services you will find others that do dtg and they usually have their prices listed. It should give you a good idea of the ballpark range of what others are charging.

Bobbie


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Angela said:


> I don't want to be sneaky and get her pricing.


Unfortunately, you just may have to find out. Otherwise how are you going to be able to compete with her?

What we did.....did online research to see what was being charged. Then did the cost equations. Then decided what we could get here in buffalo. For a single printed T, we charge $13.77 for one. We've been told it is much much much too low. But you have to consider where you are, and who your market is.


----------



## Angela (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the great info... We were thinking 10! Yikes. We would definetly have been selling ourselves short. I take US price and add about 19.5 or more percent to gage pricing here. Our duty is 6.5 alone on a garment, and to ship here its about 130. per case of 72 t's. I will google... thanks again!!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Angela said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie to the forum as well as new to the DTG printing. After a few months of research and surfing the threads on this site, we bought a T-Jet Blazer.
> 
> Thanks to even more great info on this site I have also set up wholesale accounts with Alpha Shirts, S & S Apparel and American Apparel.
> ...


What do you mean you don't want to be sneaky. That's business. Stores regularly have people go to their competitors and buy a shopping cart full of stuff, take it back and compare prices. That's the best way to know what the competition is doing. You could just ask her. I'm sure she wouldn't be happy and then she would know there's a competitor out there and she'll make a couple defensive moves like lower her prices or offer another service. It's probably best to quietly get into the market and get a good foothold before she has time to react.

No Mercy!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

your price of $10 is not so out of the norm on a 100 pc order, the price Robin gave above I believe was for one item, not an order of 100 which if I am not mistaken was your question. so you do have to consider the price break on 100 items.

Bobbie


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

On our site, we post our Direct-to-Garment pricing schedule. Feel free to visit to get an idea of pricing for local custom jobs.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> your price of $10 is not so out of the norm on a 100 pc order, the price Robin gave above I believe was for one item, not an order of 100 which if I am not mistaken was your question. so you do have to consider the price break on 100 items.
> 
> Bobbie


yes, one offs, on white, one sided.


----------



## Angela (Oct 18, 2007)

Many Thanks Robin and Michael!! I really appreciate it. Michael, you website is great!!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Angela ... we have been running with a T-Jet 3, since April. And now it looks like we are going to need to buy another machine much sooner than I had anticpated. At the moment, it looks like we will get a Blazer, too. As y'all get printing, could you PM me or start a thread with how the Blazer is performing? I really wanted to wait until the Long Beach show to make a decision, but I am getting so much work right now, I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## ctcpool (Nov 18, 2007)

Angela said:


> I need to get a feel for what you are charging your customers for shirts. There is only one other company doing DTG and she has a Kiosk. I don't want to be sneaky and get her pricing.


Angela, One thing I have learned about business and pricing, is that you determine pricing based upon what you want to make, not necessarily what others are charging. Suppose your only competition is merely a hobbyist, or can live on very modest means. I say, charge what you feel the market will allow and set yourself apart with better service and quality! Best of luck!


----------



## focusink (Mar 23, 2008)

If we do a scan and full color print, we charge @25 for 1 shirt. We also use American union made shirts, which cost us a few dollars more.
When we hit 100 shirts, we charge $10. 
One thing you have to consider the volume of ink you use. Some of our full color prints have had ink costs of over $2.50, others cost us $.29 or so. 
I think you also need to tier your price beyond quantity, such as having 3 groups of prices: heart print, up to 8x10 and up to 14x16 ( or whatever your max imprint size is). 
I don't know about other machines, but the brother gives you details on ink cost for every print.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

> charge what you feel the market will allow and set yourself apart with better service and quality!


When I do work for fundraising organizations, who want to sell our shirts, I constantly have to tell them to NOT underprice/undervalue our process and quality.
If they want the $4 shirt, I'm not their person.
If they want the BEST IN TOWN, I and our GT-541 are happy to oblige.

It's much harder to get the first sale with the printer than subsequent sales. After they've gotten the shirts once, they usually come back.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Out pricing for 2 locations on a white shirt would be $9.25.


----------

